# Moxley didn't age well



## gameofsweet (Sep 29, 2019)




----------



## TonySirico (Sep 8, 2021)

crack, booze, cell tech, outlaw mudshow garbage wrestling, being white + being ginger= not a recipe for aging well


----------



## WrestleFAQ (May 26, 2020)

He's slowly morphing into Alex Jones.


----------



## Wridacule (Aug 23, 2018)

Edit.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

But is that photo from now or before he went to rehab? Alcohol addiction can make anyone look worse than normal.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

3venflow said:


> But is that photo from now or before he went to rehab? Alcohol addiction can make anyone look worse than normal.


The damage that years of abuse does to you doesn't magically disappear.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

MonkasaurusRex said:


> The damage that years of abuse does to you doesn't magically disappear.


We don't know if it has been years though or months. He might look refreshed and rejuvenated when he comes back for all we know. I haven't heard of Mox doing any conventions, so I suspect that photo is fairly old, but I don't know.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

He's aged 25 years in the last 10. Seriously, look at pics of him in 2012. Seth has aged well, Roman looks like he hasn't aged a day, Moxley looks like Dean Ambrose's dad.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

It's kind of sad that the irony is Seth and Roman look in great shape today whereas Dean aka Moxley left because he felt miserable, and turned out unfortunately his body ended up in bad shape


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

He's only 36 so if he continues to look like that for the next 15 years he'll be fine.


----------



## Jnewt (Jan 12, 2018)

I don't understand why people with that kind of money don't get hair transplants. It's come a long ways just in the last few years and is a pretty easy procedure. That and shaving his beard and he's looking 20 years younger in a hurry.


----------



## jobber81 (Oct 10, 2016)

that happens when you snort coke off Rene Paquette's ass


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Moxley hit mid-life crisis and dad bod phase very quickly.


----------



## Mister Abigail (May 22, 2014)

Nah he's just been stung in the face by wasps.


----------



## Jnewt (Jan 12, 2018)

jobber81 said:


> that happens when you snort coke off Rene Paquette's ass


That sounds to me like the key to eternal life.


----------



## BestInTheWorld22 (Nov 25, 2021)

Man he looks rough


----------



## Ultimo Duggan (Nov 19, 2021)

Smoking and drinking and eating like shit. These are a few of my favourite things. 

Personally I rarely drink and I don’t smoke cigarettes. Moxley should really switch from cigarettes to pot. It’s hard to eat healthy with a bunch of food allergies. A can of Coke can have a bit of a kick if you cut back on your soda intake to once every few months. 

I believe Moxley has been a smoker for a long time from things I have seen and heard. He will hopefully be able to stay on the right path to better health when he can finally return to wrestling. Trust me, as a married guy the wife is probably trying to work on his eating habits.

Changing eating habits is harder as you get older for sure. Moxley probably doesn’t sleep weil either in the last year or more. He has lost that lankyness that he had in his earlier years for in WWE. Moxley in 2022 looks like a throwback to wrestlers before steroids became so popular. Here is hoping that he looks happy, motivated and goes on a tear as a heel…after a little face run for fans who are glad to finally see Jon Moxley again in an AEW ring.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Ageing is very easily halted/reversed with the right diet and breathing habits.



Jnewt said:


> I don't understand why people with that kind of money don't get hair transplants. It's come a long ways just in the last few years and is a pretty easy procedure. That and shaving his beard and he's looking 20 years younger in a hurry.


What's the point though? Is he gonna join a boy-band?

He's a wrestler, he can look rough as fuck and still be marketable.


----------



## Jnewt (Jan 12, 2018)

Goku said:


> Ageing is very easily halted/reversed with the right diet and breathing habits.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sex Sells. And women went crazy over him when he was Dean Ambrose. Some people are naturally never going to be attractive, but if you have the option, why wouldn't you want to be more of a Jason Momoa, and less of a Jason Alexander?


----------



## Upstart474 (May 13, 2018)

I think Moxley will be fat and totally bald once he retires.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Damn. I miss Dean Ambrose 😁


----------



## Smithy.89 (Apr 9, 2019)

Jnewt said:


> I don't understand why people with that kind of money don't get hair transplants. It's come a long ways just in the last few years and is a pretty easy procedure. That and shaving his beard and he's looking 20 years younger in a hurry.


I’m praying the rest of mine falls out. Loads easier 😂


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

Guess you jokers will all age better lol......


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Ghost Lantern said:


> Guess you jokers will all age better lol......


I’m 35 so pretty close to him and I’ll gladly claim I am so far. Lol


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> I’m 35 so pretty close to him and I’ll gladly claim I am so far. Lol


Well I am almost 50, I have aged pretty darn well myself, but I would be shocked if a lot of the neck beards who post here can say the same, lol. Seriously, maybe we should not judge anyone else.

Age comes for us all.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

To think women used to be so obsessed this man, what a fall from grace.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Jnewt said:


> Sex Sells. And women went crazy over him when he was Dean Ambrose. Some people are naturally never going to be attractive, but if you have the option, why wouldn't you want to be more of a Jason Momoa, and less of a Jason Alexander?


Even as Dean, he just looks like a guy who smells. Just doesn’t look like the type of guy who enjoys showers at all, just like Riddle. I can smell crusty BO whenever they are on my screen


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

How recent is this picture? In the most recent post-rehab picture, Moxley looked 20 years younger - he lost all the face fat and generally looked healthier.


----------



## DUD (Feb 21, 2021)

Always gotta sympathise with a man whose going bald.


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

Father Time is undefeated

Baldness = virility

He looks like a 36 year old


----------



## LongPig666 (Mar 27, 2019)

Goku said:


> Ageing is very easily halted


Erm not really😀


----------



## Garty (Jul 29, 2007)

The same people that were offering him good wishes are now taking him to task?! 

A sad lot some of you users really are.


----------



## wrasslin_casual (May 28, 2020)

Ageing or addiction?


----------



## Dark Emperor (Jul 31, 2007)

Being in AEW midcard with no major expectations or standards from you by Tony is enough to make any man think 'fuck it'. Especially when he has a lot of stuff going on outside of his career.

This for sure won't be happening in WWE. Just hope for his sake Renee sticks around.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

Catalanotto said:


> Even as Dean, he just looks like a guy who smells. Just doesn’t look like the type of guy who enjoys showers at all, just like Riddle. I can smell crusty BO whenever they are on my screen


You sure that's not just the crowd in attendance you're smelling 😂


----------



## greasykid1 (Dec 22, 2015)

Real nice. Let's all jump on the guy with an alcohol addiction and mental health issues, shall we?

To think of the stupid shit that mods close threads for, and this disgusting display is left open?
FFS


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Ghost Lantern said:


> Well I am almost 50, I have aged pretty darn well myself, but I would be shocked if a lot of the neck beards who post here can say the same, lol. Seriously, maybe we should not judge anyone else.
> 
> Age comes for us all.


Age comes for us all, but Mox has lived a pretty rough lifestyle.


----------



## stevem20 (Jul 24, 2018)

TonySirico said:


> crack, booze, cell tech, outlaw mudshow garbage wrestling, *being white + being ginger= not a recipe for aging well*


What a pathetic thing to say.


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

Austin was bald but still looks great and young enough to be maineventing. I am bald and constantly get carded in the US even though I am mid 40s lol

This is different. Dude looks terrible


----------



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)

Ghost Lantern said:


> Well I am almost 50, I have aged pretty darn well myself, but I would be shocked if a lot of the neck beards who post here can say the same, lol. Seriously, maybe we should not judge anyone else.
> 
> Age comes for us all.


The neckbeards here don't have a job where they are judged half on the way they look. The people here also don't have the luxury of making millions of dollars while working 1 day a week and 24/7 access to a gym and nutritionists. Moxley is just a lazy mother fucker, and that's coming from someone who likes the guy.


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

He is only 36, that's young in this business

Hogan was 36 in 1989, Flair was 36 in 1985, Bret Hart in 93, Savage in 88. Hall and Nash were older than Moxley is now when they were on Nitro in 1996...


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Ghost Lantern said:


> Well I am almost 50, I have aged pretty darn well myself, but I would be shocked if a lot of the neck beards who post here can say the same, lol. Seriously, maybe we should not judge anyone else.
> 
> Age comes for us all.


*Can't relate at 32 looking 22.*


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

Looks like he belongs in the Anderson family


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Slow news day, I guess.


----------



## Charzhino (Nov 20, 2007)

Another thread of critiquing a wrestlers looks lol


----------



## toon126 (Nov 10, 2015)

My man just needs a hair transplant and he'll be fine.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

He does look like shit.


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1468634125011763223
Here is an actual recent photo of Mox. While the rest of you debate a clearly older photo, I figure I would give you updated information to go on.


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

Duplicate post


----------



## DZ Crew (Sep 26, 2016)

Glad he got help for his addictions, but he's really gotta get back in shape if he's gonna get back in the ring. That is if this photo is recent as I saw one of him with a fan in a home depot and he looked much better.


----------



## Fergal (Apr 29, 2021)

Cutting his hair was bad decision he looks terrible
Look at pics of Dean Ambrose from 2014-16 it's like completely different person he had a good look


----------



## TonySirico (Sep 8, 2021)

stevem20 said:


> What a pathetic thing to say.


Look at your signature and talk to me about pathetic, you fucking loser


----------



## Flairwhoo84123 (Jan 3, 2022)

WrestleFAQ said:


> He's slowly morphing into Alex Jones.


Book it! Moxley as a Alex Jones ripoff, when he grabs the mic to do a promo, he start ranting about stop the steal, flouride in the water, Tony Khan is a Lizard person holding him back in booking, Trump still President, dont Vaxx, throw away your mask, that Qanon is cointelpro, etc.

He can even have a somthing similar to the Heartbreak hotel or Brother Love show, instead it should be "stop the the steal" and have Alex Jones as a manger in his corner with the bullhorn going "hit him Jon, yeah we coming for you New World Order"

Book it Tony! It will draw eyes to the product.


----------



## jobber81 (Oct 10, 2016)

Flairwhoo84123 said:


> Book it! Moxley as a Alex Jones ripoff, when he grabs the mic to do a promo, he start ranting about stop the steal, flouride in the water, Tony Khan is a Lizard person holding him back in booking, Trump still President, dont Vaxx, throw away your mask, that Qanon is cointelpro, etc.
> 
> He can even have a somthing similar to the Heartbreak hotel or Brother Love show, instead it should be "stop the the steal"
> 
> Book it Tony! It will draw eyes to the product.


god dammmit, they're turning sonny kiss gay, not the frogs...Nyla Rose's dick fell off from all the glyphosate...Luchasaurus is a human/animal hybrid created in a lab...


----------



## imscotthALLIN (Feb 18, 2015)

I’m pretty surprised he’s 36, he looks more like he’s 136. By the time he’s 50 he’ll look like the Crypt Keeper.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Jnewt said:


> I don't understand why people with that kind of money don't get hair transplants. It's come a long ways just in the last few years and is a pretty easy procedure. That and shaving his beard and he's looking 20 years younger in a hurry.


Just don't use QT Marshall's guy or Jericho's guy.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

I don't see a huge difference. He's chubbier, bald and has a beard. This will make you look older. His face is the same. If he still had hair, shaved the beard and lost like 5 pounds he would look about the same.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

You think Moxley was feeling old and that's why he took himself out of mainline AEW and put himself on the Japanese seniors circuit


----------



## HBK Styles Ospreay (Jan 15, 2020)

Jnewt said:


> I don't understand why people with that kind of money don't get hair transplants. It's come a long ways just in the last few years and is a pretty easy procedure. That and shaving his beard and he's looking 20 years younger in a hurry.


Or maybe some people aren't so goddam superficial and don't give a FUCK about a receding hairline??? 

Thing is people are backwards to biology, because going bald evolved as a good thing to distinguish older males (kinda like a silverback gorilla 🦍) but society today decided being bald is bad lol 😆


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

HBK Styles Ospreay said:


> Or maybe some people aren't so goddam superficial and don't give a FUCK about a receding hairline???
> 
> Thing is people are backwards to biology, because going bald evolved as a good thing to distinguish older males (kinda like a silverback gorilla 🦍) but society today decided being bald is bad lol 😆


You're not wrong...but it still looks awful. I know he doesn't care but it'd be great if he either went fully bald or had work done on it.


----------



## hardcorewrasslin (Jun 29, 2016)

I don’t see any problem with how he looks tbh.


----------



## MaseMan (Mar 22, 2020)

He definitely looked like he was out of shape shortly before he voluntarily went into rehab (which, again, good for him)...but this thread is really questionable. An undated picture doesn't mean anything.


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

Klitschko said:


> The neckbeards here don't have a job where they are judged half on the way they look. The people here also don't have the luxury of making millions of dollars while working 1 day a week and 24/7 access to a gym and nutritionists. Moxley is just a lazy mother fucker, and that's coming from someone who likes the guy.


There is some truth to this for sure. But Moxley spent decades working shows every night and being on the road. To act like the guy has had it easy is pretty deceptive reasoning. I mean he was diving off ring aprons in bingo halls for years. And it's not like he's turned into King Kong Bundy. No worries I get what you are saying.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

hardcorewrasslin said:


> I don’t see any problem with how he looks tbh.



I guarantee if a top guy in WWE looked like that you would have made 10 threads on it by now lmao.


----------



## Strike Force (Sep 14, 2015)

Ghost Lantern said:


> Guess you jokers will all age better lol......


Everybody's different. I just turned 40 and look ten years younger, complete with a full head of thick curly brown hair and only 6 pounds above my college playing/fighting weight. Now, that's mostly due to superior genes (my dad is in his 60s and looks 20 years younger), but it is what it is.



WrestleFAQ said:


> He's slowly morphing into Alex Jones.


They're turning the frogs gay!


Jnewt said:


> I don't understand why people with that kind of money don't get hair transplants. It's come a long ways just in the last few years and is a pretty easy procedure. That and shaving his beard and he's looking 20 years younger in a hurry.


Hair transplants aren't a foolproof solution, not yet anyway. Look what happened to LeBron James.


----------



## BrokenFreakingNeck (Oct 20, 2017)




----------



## THE_OD (Nov 21, 2016)

Some people just cross a threshhold at some point, where age catches up to them quickly.
Vince McMahon is a good example, he still looked good into his 50's and the suddenly turned into a walking corpse.

Same with Flair.
Flair barely aged from 1985-2000, but from 2000-2005 he aged three decades.
85








2000








2005


----------

